# My upcoming thumbnails!!!



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

Getting these pretties this Friday! So excited!
Their ability to mimic their distant cousin is simply incredible!


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

wow, very cool, must keep us informed how they do for you.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice! Those guys look great!

Jae


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

sure will do!


Vagabond324 said:


> wow, very cool, must keep us informed how they do for you.


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

actually your pictures convinced me to get some 



konton said:


> Nice! Those guys look great!
> 
> Jae


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome are these going to be your first thumbs? I know how exciting it is, I have some thumbs coming from understory on wed.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Ugh.. I have to wait till Wednesday to get mine. Beautiful frogs, btw!!!

Alex


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I need a trio of those guys. I'm looking to have most of my collections be thumbs.


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> Awesome are these going to be your first thumbs? I know how exciting it is, I have some thumbs coming from understory on wed.


yes, my first thumbs and my first dart frogs ever! I'm actually also waiting for a Wed shipment from our friend in the north 



ExoticPocket said:


> Ugh.. I have to wait till Wednesday to get mine. Beautiful frogs, btw!!!
> 
> Alex


Thanks! Yes, next Wed seems never will come... that's why I bought these thumbs to control the over-bred ffs.



B-NICE said:


> I need a trio of those guys. I'm looking to have most of my collections be thumbs.


you realize that they are not summersi, don't you?


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

You just can NOT go wrong with R. imitator, any of their morphs! I think a pipe dream of mine would be to line up imitator tanks, side-by-side w/ the frog they're mimicking(i.e. R. variabilis, R. summersi, R. fantastica, etc etc)---now THAT would be COOL! *grin*

Congratulations, you won't be disappointed in these guys


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have both. I got 5 Understory "Sauce" Summersi just before Christmas, and we brought home 3 young Phil Tan line banded Imitator on Sunday. Amazing how similar they look! We're going to have to be careful taking photo's that we don't mix them up!


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

yours said:


> You just can NOT go wrong with R. imitator, any of their morphs! I think a pipe dream of mine would be to line up imitator tanks, side-by-side w/ the frog they're mimicking(i.e. R. variabilis, R. summersi, R. fantastica, etc etc)---now THAT would be COOL! *grin*
> 
> Congratulations, you won't be disappointed in these guys


 I will just collect the cheaper ones for now...



Pumilo said:


> I have both. I got 5 Understory "Sauce" Summersi just before Christmas, and we brought home 3 young Phil Tan line banded Imitator on Sunday. Amazing how similar they look! We're going to have to be careful taking photo's that we don't mix them up!


Is it generally true that summersi have the orange eyebrow and black blotch posterior to their eyes?
Pictures borrowed from Brad Wilson, DVM's flickr account.


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful brom, even better looking IMI!!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

DCgecko said:


> Is it generally true that summersi have the orange eyebrow and black blotch posterior to their eyes?


Looks like all my Summersi have eyebrows. Here are a few Summersi shots.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here are some Banded Imitator shots.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

*BUT*, Here is one of the Banded Imitators who has the orange eyebrows, too.


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

yours said:


> Beautiful brom, even better looking IMI!!!!


Thanks! I know the picture sucks... will take better pictures when I get a new 7D


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Looks like all my Summersi have eyebrows. Here are a few Summersi shots.


I only asked Phil to pick those ones without "eyebrow", which looks much cooler imo. Not sure if the "eyebrow" is a reliable trait to distinguish them, but here is a quotation from the article by Brown et. al.

"Ranitomeya summersi is considered a Müllerian mimic of some sympatric populations of R. imitator (Symula et al., 2001 applying the name Dendrobates fantasticus) and can be distinguished from these populations by its soft ‘buzz’ call, audible from less than 1 m (vs. loud ‘trill’ call, audible from greater than 5 m in R. imitator). In our experience, the black eye-mask of R. imitator usually does not cover the tympanum, and the black head spot of R. imitator is ovoid, whereas the head spot in R. summersi is pentagonal in shape. Ranitomeya summersi usually has paired black gular spots, rarely present in R. imitator."

so I guess here is the list:
1. size, larger summersi
2. call, louder imitator
3. black mark posterior to the eye, larger summersi
4. black head spot: ovoid v. pentagonal
5. paired black gular spots in summersi


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

He does not have the spots next to his eyes though pumilo....got the eyebrows down though....nearly a master of disguise.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Erikb3113 said:


> He does not have the spots next to his eyes though pumilo....got the eyebrows down though....nearly a master of disguise.


Yes, you're right. All of my Summersi have the "eye shadow" but my Banded Imitator does not.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Be careful which frogs you set next to your R. imitators! My varaderos are trying to mimic my D. t. azureus as I type this now!!!!!




*smirk*


----------



## frogigi (Mar 15, 2012)

yours said:


> Be careful which frogs you set next to your R. imitators! My varaderos are trying to mimic my D. t. azureus as I type this now!!!!!


 seriously!!! then i would like to do exactly tat too!!


----------

